# Cannot find Outlook.pst file for Outlook 2003. Plz help



## veronrahim (Jan 29, 2006)

Whenever i open Outlook 2003 it shows a message that " outlook.pst file is missing from C:/documents and settings/User/Local settings/Appliation Data/Microsoft/Outlook/Outlook.pst" and Outlook 2003 closes. I have uninstalled and then reinstalled Outlook 2003 but it shows the same error.
I hv tried Microsoft.com but could not find the solution. I am a newbie.
Plz help


----------



## mod-the-pc (Apr 26, 2006)

Go to Start>Control Panel>Mail>Data files 
and select the data file and click on add to create a new data file. Also change your email account to use this pst.


----------

